# who rides your tandem



## biggs682 (12 Dec 2011)

as we all know tandems can be ridden solo but are best ridden by 2 hence the name , so who is your regular partner , mine is my daughter


----------



## alans (18 Apr 2012)

my grand daughter


----------



## growingvegetables (18 Apr 2012)

Was my daughter - but she's long since had her own bike. Logic tells me to get rid of it - but I'm very good at persuading myself to keep it for putative grand kids!


----------



## machew (18 Apr 2012)

A jumper for the captain of a tandem to wear (link)


----------



## biggs682 (22 Apr 2012)

machew i like that but it should ' she has jumped off '


----------



## simon.r (22 Apr 2012)

No one yet, I'm waiting for it to stop raining! GF is not a regular cyclist and I'll put her off for life if we get wet on the first proper ride

The last one was mainly ridden with my daughter:


----------



## biggs682 (13 May 2012)

just done our annual local 16 mile charity ride , it was a great day for riding only complaint same route as last year


----------



## biggs682 (13 May 2012)

must admit i was tempted to volunteer to take a blind person out on ours , but time is tight as busy family life etc etc , poor excuse i know


----------



## rvw (14 May 2012)

Both our tandems have my other half on the front and me on the back.


----------



## biggs682 (18 May 2012)

thats the way they use to be ridden according to my father as that whey the man can keep the female under close watchfull eye


----------



## david1701 (18 May 2012)

biggs682 said:


> must admit i was tempted to volunteer to take a blind person out on ours , but time is tight as busy family life etc etc , poor excuse i know



Don't let them have steering job


----------



## srw (18 May 2012)

biggs682 said:


> thats the way they use to be ridden according to my father as that whey the man can keep the female under close watchfull eye


You just _might_ be making a false assumption there, Mr Biggs.


----------



## Tim Hall (19 May 2012)

What, he's assumed you've got a Pino?


----------



## Butterfly (25 May 2012)

On our Dawes Super Galaxy, clarion goes on the front and I go on the back (TGL used to as well but no longer stokes.)

On my Circe Helios I go on the front and clarion, TGL, charge 1, charge2 (I'm a nanny), forummer's daughter, her friends, other forummer or anyone I can convince or no one at all goes on the back. I commute on it solo.

I'm a tandem tart!


----------



## stoatsngroats (3 Jun 2012)

My partner at the back, as rear engined, front steer is apparently better than front engined with rear steer!! )


----------



## biggs682 (10 Jun 2012)

todays ride was daughters first one with clips and straps and it made a big differance in the effort department


----------

